# Critique my QH stud colt!!



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Does not look stallion quality. Should be a gelding.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you for your opinion, can I ask what about him is unappealing to you?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

there's a lot to like about him. he's got really good legs, with solid bone, a very nicely shaped hindquarter. his shoulder is not as appealing, though it's not bad, just ordinary. his neck is tied in high, which I like, but his head is a bit overly large. that may be just me, as I am not a QH person, so they often seem to have big heads to my eyes. hard to tell yet, by only those photos, in snow, whether he's good enough to keep a stallion. I guess it depends on what you plan to do with him, and if it's worth the bother of keeping a stallion.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Can you get a good level side, front and rear shot of him? it will help judge his confo.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> Does not look stallion quality. Should be a gelding.


I particularly did not like his head and neck. The rest is just a horse that nothing sticks out good or bad but he is just normal looking. I expect a stallion prospect to have some wow factor. Better condition and muscle development. Better Confp pics like we're requested will help this was an interesting article. http://americashorsedaily.com/to-cut-or-not-to-cut/#.VqoPuoY8KrU


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I love his topline, all the way from his ears to his tail. 

I would prefer a little more shoulder depth and angle, and he looks sickle hocked, but that could be the angle of the photo.

He is adorable.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Quite honestly, with that breeding I hope you are going to see if this horse has "cow" and train him for cutting and or other cattle related work. Cutting is probably where he would shine. 

I like his look.. but without "cow" I would not use him for breeding. He is decently put together but not Wow. That said, a LOT of cutting horses.. highly successful cutting horses.. are not Wow in conformation but soundly adequate. 

They do their wow in front of a cow and this horse has all he needs conformation wise to do that. 

for Conformation critique at two years old I would say this horse is solidly built throughout. Nothing glaringly bad here. He has a solid hind quarter, good hind leg angles, and he will be downhill which is good for cutting. His neck is set ok and he appears to be developing a pigeon breast.. but that may not happen. He has nice low knees and well placed hocks. His topline is very nice. His head to neck conformation is a bit hammer headed and his head appears a bit coarse but that may be winter hair. He might be a little bit light boned in his front cannons. 

I would love to know your plans and I hope I hear the word "cutting" in there. If that answer is yes, then how he performs in that arena whether under the lights or on a ranch will determine if he should be bred!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you for all the feed back! I am planning on starting him on a cow in the next month or so. My plan is to show him as a reined cow horse. That being said he will also be doing a lot of general ranch work as he grows. String test says he will mature around 15.1 so I don't think he will that competitive as a straight cutter. But who knows until he sees a cow. He does "cut" anything he can while playing. That ranges from chickens, to deer, to dogs and his favorite jolly ball. It's a hoot to watch him go after that thing!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

i will offer you some critique on a breeding standpoint.

I like the look of this colt. Remember, he is only coming two - That is pretty typical size and muscle for one of that age. He appears to have a kind eye, a well put together hind, and a good shoulder. He should grow up balanced.

The thing that would turn me off would be his bottom side pedigree. There's a little bit there, but it doesn't scream "breed your mares" so to speak. Even on the top, the only thing that stands out to me really is Dual Rey.

Now, I am not saying he shouldn't be an awesomely talented horse - because he should be - but if I was looking to breed my mare, I would want the big names as close as possible unless this horse does beautifully in the show pen - which he still might.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Reygans Smart Lena 

In case anybody wanted to see, this is the stud. He is a REALLY nice horse. I bet he didn't look so hot as a long yearling either my friends.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'd give him a year and let him bulk up and prove himself. If he's a good ride that places consistently and has a really nice temperament I'd be likely to let him stay a stud to keep options open. But as soon as he acts like an idiot or if he just isn't showing particular skill, I'd geld him and show to the best of his potential, which there's plenty of. He's a nice horse. I like his legs and topline a lot. My 2 year old looked like a cow with a giraffe neck and she grew up just fine. He's rather handsome especially for his age. Sure he doesn't have chrome but I think color is the last thing anyone should care about anyways. He looks kind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

For comparison, here are some photos of my first crop of two year olds at the ranch. They didn't really look "wow" until they were under saddle six months, got some muscle, and finally filled out. They are actually quite unattractive to me in these photos. I think your boy looks better than they did.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

He is a very typical looking cowbred 2 year old. I would not knock his looks at all. I do not find anything about him unattractive. 
That being said, he is worth what he can do and do with his genetics. 

If you are thinking about the Snaffle Bit Futurity at Reno and serious NRCHA competition, I would really think twice about him. I did not look up his dam, so I do not know if she is a ME, but her breeding is really weak for a serious stud prospect and Futurity prospect. The reason I say this is that you are looking at around $25,000.00 to $30,000.00 to get a horse to the Snaffle Bit Futurity. I do not know how much of his training you are capable of doing yourself, but any trainer on the West Coast will cost you that much or more. So your prospect really has to be worth the bucks. If you are looking at a stud prospect, then he MUST bred well enough to breed mares to later that will have a demand for his foals.

There are 2 things I would absolutely do before you put him in training. I would have his hocks and stifles x-rayed to make sure they are clean and I would have a 5-panel genetic profile done on him.. Any problems with either are things you want to know now and not later. He could sure carry the HERDA gene and possibly others. 

If he is not started under saddle, he needs to be started right away. I would not worry about putting him on cattle until he is very well started. Since the Snaffle Bit horses HAVE to do a credible reining pattern, they have to be a lot more broke than the cutters.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm not looking to take him to Reno or anything of that caliber. I work for a trainer and have had him in training for the past 30 days and he is proceeding very well. I live in a pretty rural area that just last year lost the last breeding stallion in a 65 mile radius from me. Dam is not a money earner but a granddaughter of a world champion cutter. Want to get him shown locally and smaller shows where he will be able to excel and make a "small" name for himself and hopefully breed enough mares to allow me to get better breedings for my personal mares. Of course if he doesn't continue to train well or has a drastic temperament change that I am not able to manage he will be gelded right away. Just seems like too much of a local opportunity to have a new good stallion that is much more current in bloodlines than anything my area has seen in 25years. Especially when all the local ranchers and horse people refuse to spend the money on AI.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Oh! And I meant to mention I have already gotten x-rays and genetic profile. He is 100% perfect in regards to both 😀


----------



## Redcitylights (Mar 21, 2015)

This little guy has definitly got some eye appeal. As soon as he starts wanting to sit down and stop. I would definitly try cutting on him! He has the best head I have seen on a Dual Rey bred horse in a long time. That being said "a decent stallion will make a great gelding".


----------

